# Ooops!  Overdose!



## Kei (Mar 1, 2010)

Two kids who are both recovering from hypos, one teething toddler, trying to time dinner while getting two insulin injections done...

It was a recipe for disaster really.

I got J's injection done without mishap, then did F's and was pleased that it had all gone so smoothly, until I went to write it down and realised that I had given her the morning dose (14 units) instead of the evening dose (5 units).  

Phoned the DSN who confirmed what I thought.  Lots of testing and feeding tonight.

Apparently she's had several parents do the same thing recently, and most of them were right after a hypo and just before dinner.  It seems as if parents' brains turn to jelly when they're trying to multitask!  

Here's to another lovely night of testing and force-feeding!


----------



## bev (Mar 1, 2010)

Your not the first and you wont be the last!

I once gave Alex novorapid instead of his levemir - resulting in him eating a big plate full of sweeties and drinks! He had just eaten dinner and was too full for anything else.

I dont know much about mixed insulins - but can you just give lots of jelly babies etc the same as you can on MDI?

I hope you do get some sleep tonight.Bev


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Bev!  You do feel daft though!  

I gave her a bigger dinner (she's complaining of being totally full up now!), will need to give her a bigger supper, and then have to check her through the night to see what the slower-acting part of the mix does to her.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 1, 2010)

Hiya,
I would imagine its easy done when stressed and tired, how do you judge them tonight? will you just test each hour and top them up food wise? I havent as clue as you know mine are on rapid & Lev.
Have you stocked up on choc!? 
xxx


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 1, 2010)

Good luck tonight, will be a long one.   I've done the same but with NR and Lantus being swapped which is so much easier than mixes.   I hope the long acting part is ok and doesn't cause too many problems.


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2010)

DSN suggested checking at 11 and 3.  I'll do it more often than that, as I know how quickly she drops.

Yes, plenty of fun-size choc bars and little cartons of juice always available in the "emergency" cupboard!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 1, 2010)

Absolutely.  I would be doing 2 hourly minimum here, depending what the readings are.  Things change very quickly in an hour.   If they start dropping but not hypo, I wouldn't hesitate if I were you in getting some food in.


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2010)

Absolutely, Adrienne.  Not taking any risks here, even if it means I make her run a bit high in the morning!


----------



## Gemma444 (Mar 1, 2010)

good luck tonight Kei and I hope F will be ok.


----------



## Carynb (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope your night was ok, you are doing a great job with your 2 little ones so don't give yourself a hard time.
Caryn


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Caryn!

I sent F to bed high, and kept checking her.  She dropped to 5.3 by 02:30, so I woke her and made her have some juice and a couple of Digestives to keep her going.  At breakfast time she was 8.2.  

I tested J each time too, as he was 24.5 when I checked him at 23:00.  Ironically, he went hypo in the early hours!  He was down to 3.2.  

DH took the kids to school this morning so I've had a half-hour nap while he did that.


----------



## gewatts (Mar 2, 2010)

How was your night Kei? It is so easily done, especially when you are juggling a million things. My hubby did the opposite once - forgot to giver her morning insulin when we were on holiday. Luckily I checked with him, though we off on a day trip and we had to turn back!


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2010)

See the post above.    She was fine, and her numbers were OK today.  A little on the high side if anything.

It's scary how easily you can do this though.


----------



## gewatts (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry Kei - didn't spot your other post!!


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2010)

Aaaargh!  I did it AGAIN!  

Here goes a long night again.  

On the plus side, F was delighted to be allowed pudding after dinner!  

This is what happens when you try to do everything at once.  I was trying to do a million and one things, and simply lost concentration.  As I did the injection, F frowned at the pen and said "Mum, was that really just 4.5?" but by then it was too late.


----------



## bev (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh no - poor you! Yes - a long night ahead indeed. At least F doesnt mind having the pud! Hope you all get some sleep. Just stating the obvious here - do you have different coloured pens for the different insulins? We used to have one very bright flourescent coloured for night and a dull dark one for day.Bev


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh dont worry im sure she'll be fine and she has had pud after all, bless you its very difficult trying to remember everyones doses and pens and everything else i totally sympathise. Hope she's ok over night hun, email me tomoz let me know shes ok xx

ps. J is colour blind (we have DAY & NIGHT stickers on the pens so he can differentiate) and when D came 1st out of hospital he picked her orange rapid pen up thinking it was his Levemir one bcoz the lid was off and he very nearly injected 5 or so units at 10pm! only by chance had i walked past as he was poising the needle!! Since then we have seperate boxes with names on and different holders for the pens :$ x


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2010)

We have different colour pens for the different insulins (green for Mixtard and orange for Novorapid), but she has the same insulin night and morning (Mixtard) so that doesn't help!  

I do have stickers on all the pens, monitors and finger prickers too.  Vehicles on J's and butterflies on F's.  F's equipment is all in a Disney Fairies lunchbag and J's is in a Disney Cars lunchbag.

Jimmysmum - I'll let you know tomorrow how it went!


----------

